# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Smith HIves for sale

## hypostatic

HI all,


I have 6 2nd hand Smith hives for sale. Consists of: 1 floor, 1 brood box, 3 supers, 1 crown board & 1 roof. £55 each or £50 each if you take them all. 

Will need repainted but i will give a light burning on the inside (unless you want to do it yourself)

West Lothian. Dave 07787796001

----------

